# driver side shoulder bolster seam tear



## john.rowe (Feb 18, 2011)

so the seam on the shoulder bolster of my drivers seat came open cause one of the threads broke. i'm in afghanistan right now so i had my wife take it to a guy in new mexico to look at it. he said it would be like 70 bucks and could do it in a day. so she took it back to him and he said it was actually gonna be around 300 cause of three seams that had to come apart or something like that. does anyone know of any good repair shops that don't cost an arm and a leg in san diego county or anywhere in albuquerque? i want to get this fixed asap. it just looks so heinous.


----------

